# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Caller ID for ubuntu?

## angelsneverdie

Hello hello - my fiance is low vision and can not read the large print caller id on the phone - when i ran windows we had a program that would display the caller id info on the screen in very large print - is there something like that for ubuntu?  if so, how do i install it - (sorry, i'm a linux noob)

thanks!
-Mitchell

----------


## kd7swh

Check out this site:

http://www.ainslie.org.uk/callerid/nopcsoft.htm

It has non-windows caller id software. The Java, and Python software may also work in addition the Unix\Linux Software that is listed.

I hope this helps.

----------


## jdogzilla

Hi, anybody have any other recommendations for a callerid program for ubuntu?  The programs listed on the site above don't really work or are obfuscated.

----------


## splintercellguy

Any possibility of running the Windows app under Wine? Best check the Wine AppDb at http://winehq.org.

----------


## clintonthegeek

Well, I've been searching around for something similar.... there unfortunatly doesn't seem to be a ready-made GUI solution, but it looks like the "mgetty" package, which is a one-stop modem program, supports Caller ID as a feature. So, theoretically, you'd just need a modem, and a few scripts to pipe the info into a giant notification.

I'll play around some more with it.

http://mgetty.greenie.net/

And it's also available in the standard Ubuntu repositories.

----------


## Madrid1978

Hi, sorry for writing in an old thread, but since this is still the first result in Google when looking for _linux caller id_ I thought it may be useful to update it.

I've too been looking for any program that shows caller id in Linux and did not find anything that worked, so I wrote one myself.

https://code.google.com/p/linux-caller-id/

Hope it helps someone!

----------


## d3v1150m471c

you should find some cli-tools for a modem and pipe it through figlet.


```
  ___   __ _____    ____ _____  ___   ___  
 ( _ ) / /|___  |  | ___|___ / / _ \ / _ \ 
 / _ \| '_ \ / /___|___ \ |_ \| | | | (_) |
| (_) | (_) / /_____|__) |__) | |_| |\__, |
 \___/ \___/_/     |____/____/ \___/   /_/
```

----------


## overdrank

From the Ubuntu Forums Code of Conduct.



> If a post is older than a year or so and hasn't had a new reply in that time, instead of replying to it, create a new thread. In the software world, a lot can change in a very short time, and doing things this way makes it more likely that you will find the best information. You may link to the original discussion in the new thread if you think it may be helpful.


Thread closed.

----------

